# WTF!?!?!



## BeeAMaker (Oct 12, 2017)

And I'm not talking about Wood Turners Finish.

I have 3 containers inside my vac pot with Cactus Juice, 2 of which has solidified. It was fine yesterday and all over the weekend. Today I find this.
What is odd, one of the containers is fine. ?????

Any clue to WTF just happened?


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 12, 2017)

Was there some heat source near the container?  I would message Curtis to get his opinion.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 12, 2017)

tomtedesco said:


> Was there some heat source near the container?  I would message Curtis to get his opinion.



No heat source. Although the containers inside felt slightly warm. Chemical reaction is all I can think of.

Wood showed 0 - 9% moisture max. So shouldn't have been an issue.

I set the Vac on last Friday. They have sat at almost -30m from Friday to Wednesday I was going to release the Vac today, top off any canisters that needed it and then re-vac for a couple more days but I found this. If it was moisture it seems that it would have shown sooner. I have had moisture before but was sure to check the level in the wood this time before proceeding. But still the moisture I have had before never caused this.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 12, 2017)

There are only two things that can cause Cactus Juice to cure, heat and  contamination.  In a container like that, CJ can cure as low as 85° F.   Even if the temp of the shop is not that hot, having a vacuum pump or  oven close to the chamber can cause it.  Contamination can come from  oils in certain species of wood and reactions can occur due to sealed  glass containers.  

I see a glass container in the picture and  even though it was not technically sealed, having it under vacuum for  many days is the same as having it sealed.  My guess is the glass  container started to cure.  As Cactus Juice cures, it generates heat  which can cause the others to cure as well.

Please send me an  e-mail.  Even though I know for sure there is nothing wrong with the  Cactus Juice, I always take better care of my customers than expected  and will help you out on the cost of replacement.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 12, 2017)

MesquiteMan said:


> There are only two things that can cause Cactus Juice to cure, heat and  contamination.  In a container like that, CJ can cure as low as 85° F.   Even if the temp of the shop is not that hot, having a vacuum pump or  oven close to the chamber can cause it.  Contamination can come from  oils in certain species of wood and reactions can occur due to sealed  glass containers.
> 
> I see a glass container in the picture and  even though it was not technically sealed, having it under vacuum for  many days is the same as having it sealed.  My guess is the glass  container started to cure.  As Cactus Juice cures, it generates heat  which can cause the others to cure as well.
> 
> Please send me an  e-mail.  Even though I know for sure there is nothing wrong with the  Cactus Juice, I always take better care of my customers than expected  and will help you out on the cost of replacement.



Thanks, I appreciate the offer, but I'm not looking for -or expecting replacement. I just want to understand what caused it. I understand now the the CJ needs to "breath". I find it odd however that the heat from the cured glass jar did not trigger the other glass jar behind it, but triggered the Plastic one which is further away. (that one has the CJ yellow dye by the way) Also the Paper towel at the bottom is soaked with CJ, like it "boiled over". Interesting stuff.

Anyways, Thanks for your reply as I am still learning all the ins and outs. So like you, I am sure the CJ is not the problem but I can't avoid issues I am causing my self if I don't ask the questions. 

If, is it OK to use the glass jars while the pump is running, just don't leave it sealed up while not running the vac? Should I avoid the glass all together?

I haven't had any issues to this point with it, but I was away for a few days, and didn't think leaving it under vacuum while away for a long time would be an issue.

Thanks


----------



## Talltim (Oct 12, 2017)

MesquiteMan said:


> Even though I know for sure there is nothing wrong with the  Cactus Juice, I always take better care of my customers than expected  and will help you out on the cost of replacement.



Now there is customer service that warms the heart.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 12, 2017)

I really would like to see you get away from glass completely!  For one, if you happen to drop on and break it, cleaning up spilled CJ is a pain but with glass in it, it is a dangerous pain!  I much prefer the quart paint mixing containers from Lowes or Home Depot.

I knew you were not looking for or expecting replacement and did not take it that way.  I firmly believe in business, were are in this together and if I can help ease the pain of the loss of the resin, I certainly want to.


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 12, 2017)

Curtis is one of the best suppliers that i know that will take care of his customers at the drop of a hat. He is well respected at all the meets that he attends.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 12, 2017)

Well it's not a total Loss, at least i ended up with this awesome piece of art!






Thanks MesquiteMan for your wisdom!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow, that's what I call great customer service. I need to order more stabilizing resin and was thinking of trying the Stick Fast version, but after reading this I'll just stay with Cactus Juice. I'd rather send my money to a guy who is part of and supports the community. 

Wierd thing you have going on there, I know to stay away from glass jars when stabilizing now.


----------



## MikeDoyle (Oct 14, 2017)

Was the chamber outside over those few days or near a window by chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ambidex (Oct 14, 2017)

BeeAMaker said:


> Well it's not a total Loss, at least i ended up with this awesome piece of art!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm seeing an entry for next years ugliest pen contest!


----------



## MillerTurnings (Oct 14, 2017)

Could be a neat pen display prop??


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 14, 2017)

Keeping it on the bench for display or a shelf might help to remind you what NOT to do.

I think it makes for a very nice conversation piece.


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 14, 2017)

It reminds me of this


If you can pull the blank from the cactus juice......


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 15, 2017)

MikeDoyle said:


> Was the chamber outside over those few days or near a window by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Nope,


----------



## andygorst (Nov 29, 2017)

Now that is what I call an opportunity. Can you recast with a contrasting colour?


----------

